# Halloween party with Vlad the Impaler in Transylvania, Eastern Europe



## alintransylvania (Aug 23, 2006)

How about spending Halloween in a citadel in wich Vlad the Impaller aka Dracula was born. 

A top 10 Must-Do adventure according to Fodor's travel guide and Travel Channel.








Everyone knows and fears *Dracula*; still everyone wants to travel to Transylvania. If you come to think about it, Dracula is actually a pretty normal, a man that parties all night long, spends all days sleeping in a coffin – (some futurist furniture don’t you think?-), never says no to a (bloody) drink. Should you want to learn the truth, be charmed by the legend and *enjoy the best Halloween party ever *you’re invited to join the Halloween tour.


Learn More here


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

alintransylvania said:


> How about spending Halloween in a citadel in wich Vlad the Impaller aka Dracula was born.
> 
> A top 10 Must-Do adventure according to Fodor's travel guide and Travel Channel.
> 
> ...



Hate to tell you that is NOT Dracula's castle. Thats the castle that Bram Stoker based HIS off of in the book. This is the real Dracula's Castle








Not as impresive is it? Since Stoker based his castle for dracula off that one it became known as "Dracula's Castle" and eventually everybody got confused and thought it was the real Dracula's castle. but still, it would be fun to go to a party there. It's actualy where I want to get married one day


----------



## alintransylvania (Aug 23, 2006)

*Halloween party in Dracula's birthplace*

To be more specific! Our Halloween party will be in the heart of Sighisoara Citadel the place where the real Vlad the Impaler (aka Dracula) was born.









And guess what: this year we will have 2 guests getting married there 
So what do you expect? Ask the girl!

Learn more about Sighisoara : www.visit-transylvania.us/sighisoara


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Alintransylvania, your picture shows the Bran castle which has never hosted Vlad Dracul, this is only for tourists. But I agree it's a very beautiful one!
If you really want to thrill, have a night in the deep Carpathian forests with wolves, bears and maybe some others mysterious creatures!

Does anyone have seen the _Lost Worlds_ episode "the Real Dracula"? Very interesting...Here is the part one:

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=VRSnqVXH3Eo


----------



## alintransylvania (Aug 23, 2006)

*Clarifications about Dracula's Castles and citadels*

Sighisoara Citadel - Vlad the Impaler's, (aka Dracula) birthplace
the place where the Halloween party will take place.










Poienari Citadel  a historic site where Vlad the Impaler fight with turks









Bran Castle - the touristical place; historians said that there is a possibility that Vlad the Impaller was imprisonned here









Dracula Castle - the Hotel from Borgo Pass - Bistrita - erected in the same place where Bram Stoker placed Dracula's Castle in the novel "Dracula" - So this is only for tourists 









Dracula - The Hunter Prince Hotel - _a medieval fantasy with beds_










All these places can be seen in an Awarded Dracula Tours on Halloween. Learn more here: www.visit-transylvania.us/dracula-tours


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Gosh! Alintransylvania I guess I'll come with you on the tour to Transylvania! lol


----------



## alintransylvania (Aug 23, 2006)

Your are welcomned! The Halloween party in Sighisoara cost only 99 EURO. A 12 day tour with departure from Budapest that includes the party and the participation to Ritual Killing of a Living Dead could cost over 1800 $. Learn more on Transylvania Live USA: romantic travels, cultural and adventure tours in Romania and Hungary or call USA-Canada - Toll-free: 866-376-6183


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Darn it why can't it be free?


----------



## alintransylvania (Aug 23, 2006)

Junit said:


> Darn it why can't it be free?


The 7 day Halloween in Transylvania-Dracula Tour, with Half Board and Halloween party included 

departing October 29, every year 
valued € 1289 

is now for free if you meet just one of the following criteria:
1 You don’t have a reflection in the mirror,
2 You decompose when sun light strikes you,
3 You’re over 200 years old, 
3 You can use your wings to fly to Transylvania,
Well, this holiday is free for you! 
Come join your fellow vampires in Transylvania. 
Blood treats not included


----------



## alintransylvania (Aug 23, 2006)

For 2019 you should Enjoy a* Halloween Dracula Tour in Transylvania with no less than 3 Halloween Parties* included

Transylvania Live included in each Halloween edition of their 7 day Dracula Tour a Halloween Party in Sighisoara. This year the Halloween Party at Bran castle and at Dracula Hotel from Borgo Pass were added
Halloween party at Dracula Hotel from Borgo Pass were Bram Stoker's imagination placed the Dracula Castle in the novel.
A statue of Bram Stoker was erected in the front of the hotel.
The number of participants can reach 100.

Halloween party at Bran Castle aka Dracula's Castle is kept on the castle property from Bran.
Alex Priscu, Marketing Manager at Bran Castle said that this party is "the epicenter of the Halloween parties".
The atmosphere here is like in a pub with DJ, animation and powerful sound.
The number of participants can reach 500.

Halloween party in Sighisoara Citadel, birthplace of Vlad Tepes is more sophisticated and has a cozy atmosphere.
The number of participants is limited to 50 so it is enough time for every mask to come in front and say something about his disguise and the place from which he came. Music dance and prizes for the best costumes plus magicians shows, a Vampire hunting ballet and contests like Best Howling at the moon!

The pinnacle of the party is participation at the Ritual Killing of a Living Dead. This happening is inspired from old burial tradition from Transylvania and adapted in order to trill the tourists and to offer them the opportunity to fell the sensation of inserting a wooden steak into a body using a stone. The event was feature on Travel Channel.

Tour goers are invited to the following activities:
Learning how to make a special stake to kill a Vampire from the Vampire Wooden Stake Specialist, a famous wood craftsman from Maramures
Visiting Bran Castle, Peles Castle- Legendary castles in Transylvania
Accommodations, the finest selections of "Dracula Hotels"
Vampire menu for dinner in Turda to find out why it's worth killing for a meal!
The 7 day, half board, Halloween in Transylvania tour can be booked for free, but certain conditions apply, namely you don't have a reflection in the mirror, you decompose when sunlight strikes you and you are over 200 years old.
Otherwise is €1289 for a place in double room or €1399 with single supplement.

https://visit-transylvania.us
Dracula Tours Canada
Dracula Tours UK
Dracula Tours Ireland
Dracula Tours Australia


----------

